# Shooting / Guns



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

Ok,

Some of you expressed an interest in the Pietta SAA earlier, so any of you guy's into guns and shooting?

If so, what have you got?

Here's some more pics of the SAA.....


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

Another one..


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

First rimfire I owned was a .22 Remington semi auto










then came the CZ bolt action .22 rimfire










finally came my favourite my .22 rimfire Marlin 39a underlever a proper cowboy style rifle (not my photo but borrowed from the interweb










here is one of my good memories we got the chance to shoot 300 yrds at the local Army range I borrowed a .223 Remington great day even in the rain


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

.22 rimfires are brilliant. Cheap to shoot as well!!


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

cost me something like £3.50 for 200 bullets but you soon went through them at the range especially on a quiet night when there was only 2 or 3 of us in the range we would just reload and reload. I also shot a .303 Lee Enfield at the Army Base but noone warned me to brace myself all they said was tuck it tight into my shoulder .


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

http://http://http://http://http://


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

Very nice collection mcb,

Do you do black powder shooting?


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

I'd love to live somewhere and have the lifestyle that permitted guns. They can be utter works of art. I do have a deactivated Thompson and a co2 flock 9x21 

I really enjoyed my time shooting while at school. We went to a club one day and after my shooting it was strongly encouraged that I join their club, but alas my parents had something g to say about that. Can't blame them. I have a history of putting myself in harm's way 

Are those functional pistols mcb2007? The one next to the shot looks just stunning from the little I can see.

If I was a millionaire I think that among other things, I'd collect matched pair dueling pistols.


----------



## jmm1 (Aug 18, 2009)

I had one of these, but they wanted it back when I retired. :angry:


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

jmm1 said:


> I had one of these, but they wanted it back when I retired. :angry:


 How dare they......... :laugh:


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

Garry said:


> Very nice collection mcb,
> 
> Do you do black powder shooting?


 I used to do a lot of pistol shooting before they were banned, .22 up to the .44 mag not much BP tooooo messy and you could never see the target  after a few shots ,good times until they cocked the sport up by making the country safer.

the handguns in the pic are section 58 so obsolete ammunition.


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

Sexiest revolver ever?










My only air rifle atm.

Bolt action C02 in .177

Can't hear it when I fit the silencer...












mcb2007 said:


> I used to do a lot of pistol shooting before they were banned, .22 up to the .44 mag not much BP tooooo messy and you could never see the target  after a few shots ,good times until they cocked the sport up by making the country safer.
> 
> the handguns in the pic are section 58 so obsolete ammunition.


 And it worked eh?

Funny that after handguns were banned, gun crime went up by 40%..... :whistling:

Kinda proving that us law abiding chaps never were the issue - but we knew that already...


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

Garry said:


> Sexiest revolver ever?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Is that co2 rifle a SMK QB 78 by any chance ?


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

Yes,

QB78 Target - well spotted.

Has some GMAC extra's though. Also fitted a Bisley adjustable recoil pad.

I've since refinished the stock and may order the TR Robb set back trigger. What I like about these is that you can customise them to hell and back.


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

I have the XS79 stripped it down changed seals converted to HPA removed all Blueing for the stainless effect and sanded down stock and stained it . Lovely to shoot but havent used it in a year or two

also have a look at welsh willy at woodfield he does some good custom parts for the SMK's


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

Looked at Welsh Willy already. Yeh it's a great resource.

Wish I'd got the .22 really though - much easier to increase the power on those. The .177's are more involved.


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

here's the SMK I modded


----------



## marley (Dec 22, 2012)

Ive got an air rifle......I bought it earlier in the year.............Im ashamed to say though.........Ive not used it yet!

I will post a pic of it tomorrow.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

jsud2002 said:


> here's the SMK I modded


 Out of curiosity is there anywhere you can actually use something like that, a few years back I had an American boss and was a typical Yank gun nut and had all sorts, mostly hand guns, even made his own bullets, this wasn't in the UK by the way.

His prized possession at the time was a .44 Auto, the thing weighed a ton, I'd of been surprised if you could of hit a barn door with the thing.


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

I used mine at a rifle club shooting paper targets but as long as the air rifle is legal under 12ft/lb then theoretically you can use it in your back garden if the garden is big enough and safe and is 50ft (I think) away from public access ie footpath or road . Mine is in the loft now as I havent used it since the leg amputation but luckily there is a new club house getting built less than a mile from where I live and all wheelchair friendly so looking forward for it to open


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

Garry said:


> Sexiest revolver ever?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Python silky smooth out of the box a fine handgun , I had a S&W 686 6" and the old model28 mainly used for police pistol comp . Those were the days . :sadwalk:


----------



## ColdZero (May 25, 2015)

A couple of my rifles from a few years back...

left-

Sako TRG .308win ,

Right-

Custom built Remington 700 action with a Krieger barrel chambered in 6mmBR Norma.

Nightforce NSX optics on both.










Accuracy International stock on the Remington 700.










Long range spotting ...










A 5 round group fired by me using my Custom 6BR Norma Remington 700.


----------



## ColdZero (May 25, 2015)

Top group was at 600 yards..^^^

This one is at 500 yards ..


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

Having spent a fair bit of time in the army I've shot most types of weapon over the years from the standard .762 SLR, Sterling sub-machine gun and standard issue Browning 9mm to some more esoteric offerings like the earlier Heckler and Koch MP5, the predecessor to the room broom, but my favourite in those was an Anschutz, who I still think make some of the finest hunting rifles going.

These days though I just use one of the cheapest .410s going, that I've had for years. A Webley bolt-action single shot, light and a joy to use, which really teaches you to be a competent shot, as with only one go at anything moving, you have to get it right first time...


----------



## ColdZero (May 25, 2015)

Musgrave 7.62 Target rifle modified by me to accept a Picatinny rail so I could mount a nightforce target scope. 

I also fitted a two stage target trigger from Jackson Rifles,




























This is what it was capable of after the mods ...


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

ahh --- guns and watches. guns are part of the nature of man and natural violence. watches tell you when to take the train  "out of Dodge"


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2015)

vinn said:


> ahh --- guns and watches. guns are part of the nature of man and natural violence. watches tell you when to take the train "out of Dodge"


 i disagree vinn, i see guns like i see watches, just examples of engineering excellence


----------



## jmm1 (Aug 18, 2009)

Garry said:


> How dare they......... :laugh:


 That's what I thought.

This is what I said to my Quarter Master when I left.

" This is my rifle. There are many others like it, but this one is mine ". :thumbsup:


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

artistmike said:


> Having spent a fair bit of time in the army I've shot most types of weapon over the years from the standard .762 SLR, Sterling sub-machine gun and standard issue Browning 9mm to some more esoteric offerings like the earlier Heckler and Koch MP5, the predecessor to the room broom, but my favourite in those was an Anschutz, who I still think make some of the finest hunting rifles going.
> 
> These days though I just use one of the cheapest .410s going, that I've had for years. A Webley bolt-action single shot, light and a joy to use, which really teaches you to be a competent shot, as with only one go at anything moving, you have to get it right first time...


 That brings back memories.

My first ever shotgun was the same as your pic. The Webley .410 bolt action........


----------



## greasemonk (Oct 4, 2012)

been some nice guns in this thread,heres a couple of crap pics of my latest gun purchase,a barak 99 12 bore 3" magnum self-loading shotgun with 10 shot magazine.this is classed as section one shotgun on my FAC....


----------



## mickey the brindle (Oct 26, 2013)

Used to shoot handguns pre ban , had a Smith & Wesson model 19 4 inch barrel , used to shoot police pistol and started getting quite decent then came the ban , held onto it right up to the last days . Still have a couple of old Webley Juniors one i have had since i was about ten the other came from an uncle and is still a work in progress :thumbsup:


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

Is it this one you sent me Kevin

http://


----------



## greasemonk (Oct 4, 2012)

mcb2007 said:


> Is it this one you sent me Kevin
> 
> http://


 yes and no Rob,its the one i went and looked to make sure i liked it before i ordered mine,its proving to be great fun although i am having to run it in with heavy[32g] loads for the first 100 shots.strange thing to shoot at first because it feels and points like a rifle.shall have a go at the clays with it when its run in ,should be interesting..


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

Will be very interesting on the clays, bet you shoot it with an extra large grin 

good luck with the 32g :thumbsup:


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

Never shot a shotgun but would be good to do , best do it with a wall behind ne or I would fly back in the wheelchair :swoon:


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

Some great stuff here guy's - keep it coming!


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I haven't used (or wanted) a firearm in many years, but I've always fancied an Artillery Luger. I've no idea why, but the long barrel just looks right to me. :yes:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Here`s my gun - the only one Dan Dare needs...



















:biggrin:


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Here`s my gun - the only one Dan Dare needs...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Please stop mod editing, I'm getting deja vu. :laugh:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Sorry Stan, my aging brain cells mean I often find that when I re-read a post it doesn`t make sense so I have to edit it :wacko: :biggrin:

As just then :laugh:


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Sorry Stan, my aging brain cells mean I often find that when I re-read a post it doesn`t make sense so I have to edit it :wacko: :biggrin:
> 
> As just then :laugh:


 I did it all the time, I was younger then (and had multiple accounts Roy was unaware of). :laugh: :wink:


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

jsud2002 said:


> Never shot a shotgun but would be good to do , best do it with a wall behind ne or I would fly back in the wheelchair :swoon:


 You should try Black Powder, you'd go right through the wall and out the other side... :biggrin:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

I was in America on 9/11 and in the couple of days after there was a steady string of people going into a gun shop opposite where I was staying and buying pretty much anything they could lay their hands on. One big Red Neck in the machine shop was full of it convinced the war was arriving any minute soon, better get locked and loaded and all that usual Yank bullsh!t. It kind of went over his head when I suggested that his .50 cal wasn't really going to be much good to him when the bad guys were throwing Boeing passenger jets at the general public.

Similarly today, if some random nut pulls the ripcord on a couple of pounds of Semtex and rusty ball bearings that he has strapped to his @arse it's not going to matter what size your gun is or for that matter even if you have one in the first place. To be fair in my mind I sort of sway backwards and forwards on gun ownership but you only need to look at America just now and at the moment I'm sort of in the probably not camp.

All that being said I can't help wondering if in that theater in Paris if there had been some of the general public in there armed the perps might have been nullified quicker in turn reducing the eventual lose of life.

As for the target shooting, small object in a small target 400 or 500 yards away, a bit like golf after a bit, for me anyway, boring.

:laugh: :laugh:

Although maybe a bit more fun in a Tank

:biggrin:


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Yep Tanks are good. Believe it or not a peashooter and a bag of rice can be lethal too, just ask my old Headmaster Mr Grimshaw. Got me suspended from school for 2 weeks.


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

BondandBigM said:


> I was in America on 9/11 and in the couple of days after there was a steady string of people going into a gun shop opposite where I was staying and buying pretty much anything they could lay their hands on. One big Red Neck in the machine shop was full of it convinced the war was arriving any minute soon, better get locked and loaded and all that usual Yank bullsh!t. It kind of went over his head when I suggested that his .50 cal wasn't really going to be much good to him when the bad guys were throwing Boeing passenger jets at the general public.
> 
> Similarly today, if some random nut pulls the ripcord on a couple of pounds of Semtex and rusty ball bearings that he has strapped to his @arse it's not going to matter what size your gun is or for that matter even if you have one in the first place. To be fair in my mind I sort of sway backwards and forwards on gun ownership but you only need to look at America just now and at the moment I'm sort of in the probably not camp.
> 
> ...


 Arming citizens to defend against terrorism won't work.. the only time citizens need arms is to defend themselves from their government.

GCHQ you have my IP


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

SBryantgb said:


> Arming citizens to defend against terrorism won't work..


 I never said that, in Paris how long did it take the plods to get into the concert hall, although the ones that went in probably weren't the local plod, more likely they were some sort of special forces outfit. Where as if some/all of the audience had been armed it might just have been brought to an end quicker with less lose of life. As I said it will depend on circumstances but in the end I think I'd rather have the where with all to at least have a chance rather than just roll over and take a bullet. Rather than defending against terrorism I'm thinking it's more a case of at the very least being able give it a go should you be involved in anything like that kicking off.


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

I am all for responsible gun ownership. I am very much against the american model and attitude of gun ownership.


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

hughlle said:


> I am all for responsible gun ownership. I am very much against the american model and attitude of gun ownership.


 What is the American model and attitude?


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

SBryantgb said:


> What is the American model and attitude?


 Self righteous, irresponsible, little to no restriction, any weapon goes, shoot first then engage brain some time later.. i could go on. You just have to look at the difference in gun issues in the US compared to some of our European neighbors to realize that there is something wrong with the american system.


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

hughlle said:


> Self righteous, irresponsible, little to no restriction, any weapon goes, shoot first then engage brain some time later.. i could go on. You just have to look at the difference in gun issues in the US compared to some of our European neighbors to realize that there is something wrong with the american system.


 And this opinion comes from having lived there for a number of years, known people who express these opinions and have seen first hand exactly how most Americans keep and store their guns?


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

hughlle said:


> Self righteous, irresponsible, little to no restriction, any weapon goes, shoot first then engage brain some time later.. i could go on. You just have to look at the difference in gun issues in the US compared to some of our European neighbors to realize that there is something wrong with the american system.


 I lived, worked and traveled a bit in America over the years and contrary to the popular myth not everyone goes around with a gun hanging out of their back pocket, actually other than cops and in some places the mall cops and bearing in mind I was working so was well off the beaten tourist track it was something I hardly saw. Not all but most shooting you heard or read about were the result of criminality or some crazy going postal and in many cases with unlicensed weapons so maybe it's the root cause of that that needs to be addressed rather than the sale of guns. That'll happen anyway as we saw in Paris and read about in the streets of London or Manchester, maybe not on the same scale but there are similarities.

It's actually telling that sometimes when they get these crazies going off on one that they can do so much damage simply for the reason I noted above the majority of people just don't go about their daily business armed.


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

I forgot this photo had been taken but found it today whilst looking for something else , using my prosthetic leg as a rifle rest :thumbsup: dont panic it wasnt loaded


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

jsud2002 said:


> dont panic it wasnt loaded


 The rifle or the leg?!


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

A quick get-a-way might be a bit of a challenge. :wink:

Later,
William


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

jsud2002 said:


> I forgot this photo had been taken but found it today whilst looking for something else , using my prosthetic leg as a rifle rest :thumbsup: dont panic it wasnt loaded


 That's just showing off having a built in rifle rest.......... :thumbsup:


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

There is something seriously wrong with a country that has 1,052 mass shootings in 1,006 days ( Mass shootings defined as four or more people... ) There are other countries with high gun-ownership but not with this sort of self inflicted misery ... http://www.theguardian.com/us-news/ng-interactive/2015/oct/02/mass-shootings-america-gun-violence

How you move back from this type of behaviour I don't know but the type and number of weapons available easily to people is far beyond what is needed for self defence...


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

One of my favourite handguns - no longer made...










Custom made cnc "compensator" on this one...


----------



## muckleroe (Jan 16, 2015)

Heading off to the shops, northern Iraq, 2013. The watch is a Luminox F-117, a good sturdy piece of kit. The AK was a decrepit old East European made version, held together with a bit of bodge tape. Thankfully I never had to use it in anger.


----------



## rossi46 (Sep 22, 2011)

My pair of Browning B725 Sporters. Recently gone back to clay shooting, or, based on my performance last week, cloud shooting !


----------



## Cosd (Feb 16, 2016)

Hi, recently joined the forum.

Into my shotguns, and mainly crop protection. Unlike my paltry single watch, I have five shotguns. Three over and unders and two semi auto's.

My favourite is my semi auto Beretta A400 Xtreme


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

gun ownership is not the problem in the US. its a good topic to kick around, especially if guns are illegal in your country.


----------



## Cosd (Feb 16, 2016)

jsud2002 said:


> Never shot a shotgun but would be good to do , best do it with a wall behind ne or I would fly back in the wheelchair :swoon:


 I have a friend that shoots from a wheelchair, he regularly shoots high 90's/100 on the clays!

last competition that I know about he scored 98/100.



vinn said:


> ahh --- guns and watches. guns are part of the nature of man and natural violence. watches tell you when to take the train "out of Dodge"


 No offence intended, but guns and violence in the same sentence suggests you don't know much about guns!

Whilst on the subject of. Shooting, there is a flush shoot in Norfolk on March 20th. If you are interested and can get a team of four people send me a private message and I'll give you some details. It's a great day out and loads of fun.

6 x 75 bird flushes (birds=clays)

2 x 25 DTL

Teams of four, £25 each, price includes clays and a pub meal afterwards.

Cos

Here's a picture of my favourite gun, the Beretta A400 Xtreme

Broken down for a thorough clean.


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

no offence taken. you need a sense of humor.


----------



## xellos99 (Dec 17, 2015)

I was into it but quit because laws are so tough in the UK and prices so high. I can get permission to shoot on hundreds or even thousands of acres of farm land but as soon as you tell the farmer a police officer has to inspect the land they tell you to get lost. Many others have been put off it as well. My area has such a rabbit problem that i almost run them over daily. Dead foxes on the road regularly where some poor bugger has half wrecked their car smashing into one.


----------



## zephyr4 (Mar 24, 2016)

mcb2007 said:


> http://http://http://http://http://


 Very nice watch


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

xellos99 said:


> . Dead foxes on the road regularly where some poor bugger has half wrecked their car smashing into one.


 Wish it was foxes with us as I've written off one car and had the front end smashed on two others because of Bambi's dad below. Glencoe in the winter is not fun driving as there are thousands of the gits.


----------



## xellos99 (Dec 17, 2015)

Alas said:


> Wish it was foxes with us as I've written off one car and had the front end smashed on two others because of Bambi's dad below.


 Wow your lucky you didn't get written off hitting one of those. They look rather solid to me....


----------



## Jdp (Mar 5, 2016)

It's always a bit amusing to see the outside view of America's gun laws.

Our family as a whole shoots on a regular basis. My son starting shooting USPSA at about 12 years old and has about 50 first place trophies in open division and limited division, and several championships at the local ranges. He started shooting trap on the high school team his sophomore year and finished 7th at nationals that year. Not bad for a rookie.

My daughter started shooting handguns competitively at about 8 years old and is well on her way with many first place finishes as well. I am trying to get her into trap, but frankly, now that she is 12, she is too into cheer and softball to add another shooting sport.

I loaded up a bunch of ammo for my wife's .38 last night and will probably be out at the range later today. If not, i have an 80 yard range at my house.

Basically, shooting is our hobby above all other hobbies.

It's always a bit amusing to see the outside view of America's gun laws.

Our family as a whole shoots on a regular basis. My son starting shooting USPSA at about 12 years old and has about 50 first place trophies in open division and limited division, and several championships at the local ranges. He started shooting trap on the high school team his sophomore year and finished 7th at nationals that year. Not bad for a rookie.

My daughter started shooting handguns competitively at about 8 years old and is well on her way with many first place finishes as well. I am trying to get her into trap, but frankly, now that she is 12, she is too into cheer and softball to add another shooting sport.

I loaded up a bunch of ammo for my wife's .38 last night and will probably be out at the range later today. If not, i have an 80 yard range at my house.

Basically, shooting is our hobby above all other hobbies.

I don't like posting photos of my firearms on the internet, but my daughters race gun has been put out there already, it has a much better holographic sight on it now...









And this is from a couple years ago before my son enlisted. Year end awards shoot. My family had a good showing!










junior division champion, grand champion, limited division champion, and open division champion, in that order.


----------



## Jdp (Mar 5, 2016)

And for some reason instead of merging, it copied and merged posts. When will I be able to edit so I can clean up junk like this when it happens?


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

I'm in to airguns, Was gtoing to get my fac a few years ago but ended up off work for vety nearly a full year so it was put on the back burner due to the initial outlay so I just carried on with the Air rifles/pistols, Tally at the moment is around a hundred and thirty six..

A few of them..



























































































I'll have to take more group pics, Makes it easier!!

John :thumbsup:

Actually, Most of my guns are on Flickr if anyone wants to have a look :thumbsup:

John


----------



## Foxdog (Apr 13, 2011)

Alas said:


> Wish it was foxes with us as I've written off one car and had the front end smashed on two others because of Bambi's dad below. Glencoe in the winter is not fun driving as there are thousands of the gits.


 Drove past 3 walking venison on our way into Ayrshire yesterday, they were a much better sight than the carpark better known as the M6 north. Took us 7 hrs to do a 4.5hr trip :angry: .


----------



## watchandbullion (Apr 5, 2016)

I've only have 2 competitive .22 rifles since my country is VERY strict on firearms , can't even take them home .


----------



## BlueRock (Feb 23, 2009)

I used to have a dealers licence so a few nice things passed through my hands:

1900 or before.

1896 Holland and Holland:










Churchill:










Unusually pretty Cogswell and Harrison from 1900:










BR


----------



## BlueRock (Feb 23, 2009)

This was my best 'find'. I followed up an advert with poor photographs of what looked like an old gun in immaculate and untouched condition. This meant driving up to Wembley on a match night to find a fishing tackle shop with a pocket full of cash and my measuring tools and then walking down the crowded street with a suspicious looking leather case back to the car!

Charles Hellis. Completed in 1931 as part of a pair which was then split and sold separately in 1931. Original owners initials on stock and case. Appears to have been put back into it's case in the last 30s and left untouched. Almost as new.

The chap I sold it to has found the second gun and reunited the pair.










BR

And a few modern examples from Beretta and Browning:




























BR


----------

